# Masdevallia laucheana



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Am I the only poor, deluded soul on here that isn’t smart enough to realize you can’t grow masdevallias under too warm, too dry conditions? Right there in the shade my barely-happy phrags cast? It is certainly serendipity for me that there isn’t a severe penalty for massie murder, other than a rapidly depleted plant fund...

Sometimes a hardy soul survives the torture I gleefully submit it to, and actually gives up its diva status and rewards this sad pauper...M. laucheana just threw four intricate Christmas blessings my way!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 12, 2020)

Beautifull! And don't be too sad, I tried Masdevalia, too - and they died every one of them. I think, I gave up after 5 plants


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 12, 2020)

I have also fallen into this trap a couple of times. I have about 3 that grow well enough for my conditions but they require more care than I would prefer. 

Lovely flowers like this one are the reason I delude myself on occasions.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

Guldal said:


> Beautifull! And don't be too sad, I tried Masdevalia, too - and they died every one of them. I think, I gave up after 5 plants



I have about a dozen species and hybrids now that seem to be doing well after a few years, so you can only imagine how many veitchiana and coccinea I have killed along the way!


----------



## tomkalina (Dec 12, 2020)

We grew Masd. floribunda for a few years when we were at Hausermann's and it tolerated a wide range of temps - up to low 90's F at times.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 12, 2020)

I have three floribundas and they are bulletproof. as long as they don’t dry out. They are smaller, so I grow them in 2.5“ Oyama pots in sphagnum with the uptake portion of the pot filled with small perlite. Seems to keep the roots cool and simplifies watering. Otherwise I would have to water daily...


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 12, 2020)

I grow lots of them in a greenhouse. That might be my big advantage at least in the cold months. I have good humidity in the winter when all of the vents are locked shut. In the summer they take bouts of heat and much lower humidity. I grow mine in net baskets with sphagnum moss. Love the little devils. You might try one in a clay pot. Or even a clay pot placed inside another clay pot.


----------



## TrueNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

Triangularis will grow and bloom happily under warm conditions. I have a curtipes that has been growing and blooming under warm conditions potted in acquarium gravel for 21 years. It's similar to discoidea, which will also grow warm.


----------



## lanthier (Dec 13, 2020)

I got 6 Masd from a friend who was moving to Arizona... I killed them all pretty quickly. But I do like the look of them!


----------



## kitfox (Dec 13, 2020)

Warmth is a problem. But I think low humidity is the killer In my case. Only the hardiest souls survive!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2020)

Nice flower!


----------



## kitfox (Dec 13, 2020)

cnycharles said:


> Nice flower!



Thanks! It’s funny, but I showed it to my wife this morning...she said it looked like a weed!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 13, 2020)

Many cultivated plants sold around the world are considered weeds somewhere


----------



## Guldal (Dec 14, 2020)

kitfox said:


> I showed it to my wife this morning...she said it looked like a weed!



One man's weed, another man's glorious beauty!  

Kitfox, don't do anything hasty - and I strongly advice you to wait with sending those divorce papers, untill you have slept on it more than one night!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## kitfox (Dec 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Good luck.



I'll take all I can get!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2020)

all dead.........................even the so-called heat tolerant ones.
this one is interesting.


----------

